# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  ¿Que insecto es?

## HUESITO

La pregunta es si podeis identificar este insecto de aprox 4 cm. de longitud y cazado dentro de un hotel, en la moqueta de un pasillo.
Al ver este apartado me he acordado del bicho y la curiosidad de saber que es.
Gracias.

----------


## aberroncho

Hola Huesito, yo de esto no entiendo casi nada pero ese bichito me es familiar o al menos parecido a otro que por aquí llamamos "grillo cebollero". Seguro que pronto habrá alguien que te diga el nombre.

----------


## jason

Parece un grillotopo  :Wink:

----------


## eldelassetas

Es un alacrán cebollero, o grillo topo (Gryllotalpa gryllotalpa), muy común pero al ser subterraneo y nocturno, es dificil de ver, pero todo el mundo conoce su canto en las noches de verano.

----------


## HUESITO

Gracias, la verdad es que es u n bicho feo de narices...
Lo vi en Israel, en un hotel en Galilea y me llamó tanto la atencion que lo inmortalizé.
Un saludo.

----------

